#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > General Engineering >  >  >  Guidelines for Facility Siting and Layout

## hbili

Can anybody share "Guidelines for Facility Siting and Layout". Thanks!

See More: Guidelines for Facility Siting and Layout

----------


## eagle_one

Without Chapter 5

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Missing Chapter 5

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## aan09

Thanks a ot

----------


## hbili

Thank you eagle_one. Fly high and safe!

----------

